# photo contest rules



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The photo contest rules are posted as a sticky at the top of this section of the forum.

I have gone in and "updated" and "clarified" a few things. 

1. In the past we have said that once you won, you could not win again for a year, but I have decided that it would be much easier to track if we did it on a calendar year basis. So that means everyone is eligible as of now. But once you win this year, you can't win again until 2012. 

Due to this anyone that posted pics even though they couldn't win I will enter them in the contest. 

2. In the past if you submitted more than 1 photo I only entered the first one. That will continue to be the case, only now it actually states that.

I hope everything is a little more clear now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Marsha.


----------

